# Cult Steaks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb....Holy Smokes can you imagine eating one of these. I would feel like Judas to spend that kind of money on a steak when there are so many that go without.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/forget-kobe-beef-these-are-the-cult-steaks-everybody-wants-right-now-blmg/


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Maybe I should raise my prices.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd like to sell about 100 pounds a day for about 10 years I would retire.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That link will not work for me.....it does show a pic of 4 awful looking burnt steaks on a grill but nothing else. I wouldnt want those steaks at any price......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That link will not work for me.....it does show a pic of 4 awful looking burnt steaks on a grill but nothing else. I wouldnt want those steaks at any price......


Hmmmm....just checked it and it seems fine on this end. You on the iPad? Maybe disable adblocker for the AgWeb site.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That aussie steak have any beef mixed in with the fat? No thanks.

I too would like those prices.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> That link will not work for me.....it does show a pic of 4 awful looking burnt steaks on a grill but nothing else. I wouldnt want those steaks at any price......


Maybe they tried to cook it Pittsburgh Style. Seriously people order it that way! It's charred at an extremely high heat while the middle is rare. Might as well eat charcoal briquettes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like my steak cooked over a open fire where it is charred on the outside but very pink on the inside. I was hunting in Arizona on a fellas ranch several years ago and he cooked over a open fire and cooked one of the best steaks that I have ever eaten. He loved to cook on open fire and before I got on I-40 to head his way I asked him if there was anything that I could bring him from this part of the country and he said some Hickory wood...as there is none out there. Well I called some firewood boys I knew and had them bring me some fresh split Hickory and I put a good amount in the back of my capped truck. He was thrilled to see all that I brought him so we hit if off from the get go.

It turned out to be one of the most rewarding hunts in my lifetime. I took a Boone and Crockett Pronghorn off his ranch with archery gear that grossed over 86" and netted 82 2/8" B&C. It still ranks pretty high up in the Pope & Young Archery record book. It was the longest shot that I have ever made at 72 yards. I saw that "goat" the first day I got there and made up my mind I was not going after anyone but him. On the fourth day of my hunt I was set up near a little water hole before daylight....he came in at daybreak. I knew I may never get closer so I let it fly and the Good Lord let my arrow fly true.

I had drawn that hard to get tag from AZ in April of that year so I had practiced all summer out to 60 yards....and it was a blessing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JCattSS (Nov 12, 2016)

There is a local restaurant that serves Waygu from their own farm. Wife and I ordered the 5oz ribeye. Now the beef selection changes everyday so the prices for available steak are not on the menu. It was hands down the most delicious cut of meat I've ever had. My family has been butchering for about 80 years and we have had some really good stuff, but this was phenomenal. The bill was the a bit shocking though, $75.00 for each 5 oz ribeye 

I spent the next few days looking for a herd of Waygu to buy!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JCattSS said:


> I spent the next few days looking for a herd of Waygu to buy!


Welcome Jcat, did you find an Waygu critters to buy? And if so what was the price, if you don't mind?

Larry


----------



## JCattSS (Nov 12, 2016)

No, I didn't.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Mike I like a steak on a flame but I'm talking about Pittsburgh Syle or Pittsburgh Black (the latter more fitting). The steak is completely charred black. I'm talking it looks like a charcoal briquette, not the char marks you get from the grill that looks like artistry magic on its own like a brand. You literally just eat a burnt crouton that has a rare middle.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on Wagyu beef with a twist.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/when-fat-equals-flavor-260-steaks-get-a-diet-makeover-in-japan-blmg/


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've had Waygu. I can't give an unbiased opinion on it because the chef used the most bitter cheese on it claiming it will raise the burger's profile. Yeah no I scraped the cheese off but still had remnants on the burger. I do remember not being impressed with the burger because it just seemed dry. I was expecting with all the fat it would be juicy. I can only speculate the chef didn't know how to cook a hamburger and squeezed the juice out. $25 hamburger is a bit outrageous at least Red Robin's has great tasting burgers for an inflated price.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Picked up my cult steaks that I sell today. Won't get $150 a pound but it will still be a nice payday.


----------

